# Raleigh Chopper ???????



## iceman (Sep 15, 2018)

Ok, what the heck is this???? The head badge reads”Tony Seng”. It has a Shimano 333 hub. The shifter is marked GT3. The decals read “Shimano racing components “. The rear tire is 20 inch and the front is 16. Someone has put a mtn bike fender on the back and painted a lot of the chrome parts black and white. I have only seen these with sturmy archer 3 speeds and have never heard of tony seng. It also have a weird valve on the tubes. 




















































Any help identifying this would be appreciated.thanks


----------

